
Show HN: [New App: kietsy] Interact with your surroundings - kietsy
http://kietsy.com
======
kietsy
Hi community, I am Gabriele Negro, the founder of kietsy, a Berlin based local
based information startup. My team and I are pleased to present you the first
version of our freshly baked app.

We build the app with the focus to empower users to share information
instantly with their surroundings.

This might be something trivial: take a picture of your lunch, select the
restaurant and tag the post suitably (e.g. "lunch"). Users within your
proximity will get your post in their feed. But users can as well subscribe to
an area notification and define a specific tag they are interested in, like
"lunch". Now they will get an email, whenever someone posts an entry (within
the defined area) using this hashtag, which might be helpful to decide where
to go for lunch.

We have already implemented Twitter, Wikipedia and Instagram, so, no matter
where you are in the world, you might get (real-time) content from these
services. Have yourself a look, discover the implemented functionalities and
tell us please if you find the app useful (or don't).

Thank you guys.

Greetings from Berlin, Gabriele

Google Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kietsy.app](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kietsy.app)

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/kietsycom](https://www.facebook.com/kietsycom)

PS: We started with Android. We are working on iOS.

